# Amateur spray gun set up??



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys,

I'm still considering on how to paint the underside of my 306 with a colour coat. I'll be applyingnover the top of 3M Body Guard flat so will have a decent base to work from. Its the underside of the car so does not need to be perfect but I would very much like to do as good a job as possible. However, I'm a complete novice at this.

I'm fully aware in this game you get what you pay for. I'm not a pro though. I would like to spray the underside of the car using a gun, myself. Have access to a 2 post lift and compressed air supply in a friends tyre unit.

I'm intending to use either non isocyanate 2k, or a water based paint. I need some guidance on this though please. I also need a few pointers as to what I'm looking at in terms of a decent spray gun. Appears to be a couple of different brands (Devilbiss seem to have a pretty good rep) and nozzle sizes etc (why different sizes? I assume to do with coverage, type of paint etc?) I know about the wings to alter the spray pattern but that's where my knowledge runs out.

I though in terms of a first spray job, the underside of a car would be a good place to start. Doesn't matter if I don't get it dead right etc. Fully intend to practice on a couple of scrap panels first though.

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Someone more knowledgeable than me will be along to put me right but:
If it's the underside and it'll be on a ramp the gun will be almost
horizontal (tilted back to spray up) so will you have to pay attention the the cup vent, (paint leaking out) also do gravity fed guns work in that attitude or would syphon be better.

I'm sure I read somewhere about paint can leak through vent when spraying bonnets with el cheapo guns.

Maybe it was all just a dream............................


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmmm, very good points well made Gordon, I hadn't thought of that..... 

I'll also be doing the engine bay so I guess the above will still apply, perhaps just not for the under side....


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

First thing if your in a pals tyre shop you will need a good water filter to stop any moisture from his compressor, you could use pps cups which im sure lets you paint with the gun upside down but you will need the adaptor and a gun that they will fit mate,sata do them and devilbiss and i think iwata ? I dont use them so not sure if all of them let you spray upside down but sure lots of other painters will chime in


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Carl, exactly the kind of information I'm after, thank you.

What about paint? Are the water based or isocyanate ones any good?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Lots and lots of shops can only use water based basecoat now so i cant see it being a problem but considering your painting a one off paint job then I personally wouldn't discard using solvent basecoat as it will dry quicker and its not going to kill you by using it once or twice on a project ? You really need air movement to dry waterbased paint and bodyshops will use air blowers aimed at the paint to dry it,i have only used water a few times and was only a couple of small panels so just blew air from the paint gun ?
Also if you are clearcoating it after then thats where you will need a 3m flymask at least and dont hang around after you have painted it as this will have isocyanates in it that are not good for you but as a one off project wont kill you lol.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you though of paying a smart repairer or mobile painter who could come to your pals shop and do it for you as he will have the guns to do it ?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

No, I guess that is an idea Carl. I just liked the idea of doing it myself and learning something but realise its likely gonna cost a fair bit to get set up with something I might only use once or twice.....


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Jawal do a non iso 2k acrylic that you can spray without an air fed mask. A couple of folk on the mig forum seem to have used it successfully.

Gerson do a mask that they claim is OK for short use iso/2k spraying, though obviously if you are not in a booth with extraction paint vapour is still hanging around in the air.

http://www.jawel.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=161


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Tintin. Yes, I'd been looking at the Jawel paints....


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I get where you're coming from as i would want to do it myself too for the experience,lol


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Why not use 2k direct gloss ? At least it would only need 2 coats and job done ! Touch dry in an hour or so and be fully dry by next morning ?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I assume by that Carl you mean brush on stuff?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

No mate its still sprayed but instead of 2-3 coats of basecoat followed by 2 coats of clearcoat it has the colour which is glossy all in one if that makes sense? It would mean just 2 applications instead of 5 ? 
Basecoat and clearoat would probably last longer but then again the suns uv rays are not going to attack it as its under the car ?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh right.....didn't realise the difference.....I'm a paint novice!

Sounds like it might be a good idea, I just want it doing properly and to last. Bare metal, followed by zinc primer, then expoy mastic, seam sealant followed by a full covering 3M flat finish stone chip is the plan. Currently at the mastic stage. Be a shame not to finish it properly


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Definitely mate and needs to last as you have gone to a lot of trouble lol
Would be an idea to maybe go see a couple of bodyshops local to you for there opinion and maybe even a little help to get it done ?


----------

